# Ventilation for garage



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

So I've discovered our items in the garage pick up mould, possibly due to poor ventilation


It's 10 years old, brick build, double size with two up and over metal doors

This is not joined on to the house, any ideas, recommendations?


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Keep door open when possible.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Vents in the eves in the roof if possible 
Maby adding a couple of air bricks in the wall?


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Dehumidifier?


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice slow running fan, just keeping a bit of air movement. It just so happens i used to work for a vent company and have got something suitable in a box unused. 
PM me if interested
Andy


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Andpopse said:


> Nice slow running fan, just keeping a bit of air movement. It just so happens i used to work for a vent company and have got something suitable in a box unused.
> PM me if interested
> Andy


Thanks, but how long does it have to run for and when?
Think a non electric route would be better in long term


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Dan_Mol said:


> Keep door open when possible.


It's separate to the house and with long working days and with kids makes it tricky to do so


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

shudaman said:


> Vents in the eves in the roof if possible
> Maby adding a couple of air bricks in the wall?


What's the cheaper, easier option; any examples?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

At the end of the day you need to force some air inside the garage - there are many ways to do this I would suggest roof vents of eves vents.

I have the opposite problem I need to insulate my garage more as I have too much air getting in!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

p1tse said:


> What's the cheaper, easier option; any examples?


Eve vent would be easyer
But only if u have a open roof space 
u would have to cut a brick out and replace it with a air brick so depends if ur confident enough to bust a hole though ur wall 
(Sounds worse than it is)


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Andpopse said:


> Nice slow running fan, just keeping a bit of air movement. It just so happens i used to work for a vent company and have got something suitable in a box unused.
> PM me if interested
> Andy


Just wire up or plug in and leave. It then slowly ventilates and can run all winter and summer too if you want. Its call Positive Induction Ventilation.

Without any form of heating you can't expect a lot. You really need Heat and Vent to work well. Likewise Dehumidifiers won't be very effective without heating.

Hope this helps


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

I get mould in my garage so is mine the same lack of air ?


----------



## jeff t (Apr 26, 2007)

Had the same problem on my wooden garage, so put vents at the bottom and top to get air moving and solved problem.







A lot of the problem might be your floor as well as cold air rising from the floor meets warmer air in the top of the garage causes damp.
I covered my concrete floor with viscreen and then laid 3/4 hard wood ply on top to make a nice dry warm floor, no more problems at all.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Air change is the biggest factor to combat dampness. Static may help if enough free area, but powered is usually best. Slow input is better than extract.
hope this helps


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

SKY said:


> At the end of the day you need to force some air inside the garage - there are many ways to do this I would suggest roof vents of eves vents.
> 
> I have the opposite problem I need to insulate my garage more as I have too much air getting in!


What does too much air cause, damp?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

p1tse said:


> What does too much air cause, damp?


No I get cold I just get cold :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

Great bit of info in this thread as damp really pickles me 

But always told that changing the air/movement is essential


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

OP : Might be stating the obvious here, but try to avoid putting a wet car into the garage.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

No car in garage at the moment

Think I deffo need to install some vent options


----------



## Dazzagreener (Jul 27, 2013)

My garage is on the side of the house all bricked building iv got vents in the ceiling. Think I got lots of air movement but anything metal goes rusty like my vice and tools. How can I stop this.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Dazzagreener said:


> My garage is on the side of the house all bricked building iv got vents in the ceiling. Think I got lots of air movement but anything metal goes rusty like my vice and tools. How can I stop this.


Is that too much damp?


----------



## Dazzagreener (Jul 27, 2013)

think so mate. do i need to insulate the garage a bit like ceiling ect or will this make it worse also will painting the floor help?


----------

